
The Internet Doesn't Need Civility, It Needs Ethics - crunchiebones
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/pa5gxn/the-internet-doesnt-need-civility-it-needs-ethics
======
amoorthy
A bit long but interesting read. This quote is a really nice way to think of
an abstract concept like ethics:

"Ethics do not mean keeping your voice down. Ethics do not mean keeping
feathers unruffled. Ethics mean taking full and unqualified responsibility for
the things you choose to do and say."

